# Time's person of the year



## belén

Mike Kellogg, our administrator, just shared this with the mods and we thought it would be only fair to let all foreros know, as each and every one of us is responsible for this.

I am really excited, proud and happy to be part of this _gift_ 




			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> I'm excited to see that Time made it's Person of the Year "You", or more specifically, the people who create user-generated content. (Which is you all, by the way.)
> 
> While the WordReference forums are not nearly as prominent as YouTube and mySpace, I think you all are doing the same thing in our corner of the world.
> 
> A few quotes from the articles:
> 
> 
> 
> But look at 2006 through a different lens and you'll see another story, one that isn't about conflict or great men. It's a story about community and collaboration on a scale never seen before. ... The new Web is a very different thing. It's a tool for bringing together the small contributions of millions of people and making them matter.
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...569514,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that individuals are changing the nature of the information age, that the creators and consumers of user-generated content are transforming art and politics and commerce, that they are the engaged citizens of a new digital democracy.
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...570743,00.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of people around the world find and use your translation advice through Google every week, and the body of knowledge that you are creating keeps growing every week.
> 
> So congratulate yourselves!
> 
> Mike
> 
> PS. Please note that the Person of the Year is the user (you), not the creators of the tools (me).
Click to expand...


----------



## natasha2000

Well... congratulations to US, the WR users!


----------



## belén

In Spanish, from El Pais
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/eres/personaje/ano/2006/Time/elpepusoc/20061217elpepusoc_2/Tes


----------



## danielfranco

Congratulations to all USERS everywhere. But especially here, in the WRF's!


----------



## Vanda

This means I am  a VIP and didn't know it? Well, I like it.

Now seriously, 

Thanks to all WR users to make this place THE place!


----------



## mkellogg

Maybe it isn't as obvious to you all as it is to me how much people are finding your conversations through search engines and using the advice in them.   It really is remarkable.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oh, auto-congratulations!  Why not after all?


----------



## geve

mkellogg said:


> Maybe it isn't as obvious to you all as it is to me how much people are finding your conversations through search engines and using the advice in them.


Indeed, we tend to forget that people actually _read_ what we write here! Why, even I sometimes stumble on a thread I participated in while searching the web... I think I'll generate a small piece of French content for the occasion.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I didn't get my plaque in the mail. Where's my certificate? You know, the postal system is getting quite slow.

Just kidding.  I'm not arrogant nor ignorant.  I love these forums, as does everyone else, so let's share the wealth--we're all the people of the year. It's kind of cool how there's a mirror on the front of the issue. Okay. Maybe it's not that cool. Well. It is to me.

I'm rambling, why am I rambling....necesito cerrarme la boca....chao


----------



## piripi

Congratulations, WR foreros!! You’re the best!  

PD: Bienvenidos, I guess they thought plaques were too tame for the internet crowd; your tubie arrived at my house by mistake.


----------

